# Engl. Tastaturlay. in Konsole

## Asante

moin,

ich hab seit gestern in der konsole nur noch ein englisches tastaturlayout.

dabei steht in der keymaps das deutsche drin:

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="de-latin1i-nodeadkeys"
```

und auch in der locale.gen ist deutsch ausgewaehlt:

```
$ cat /etc/locale.gen 

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15   

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

locale gibt auch die korrekte lokalisierung aus:

```
# locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

bin etwas ratlos, wodran es noch harpern koennte.

lgLast edited by Asante on Wed Oct 26, 2011 8:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Asante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> keymap="de-latin1i-nodeadkeys"
> ```
> ...

 

Tippfehler?!

Versuche es mal mit 

```
keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

----------

## Max Steel

das i in deiner keymap Variable ist zuviel  :Wink:  (das hintere)

----------

## Asante

faszinierend, ich koennte schwoeren, dass das i beim letzten ueberpruefen darein gerutscht sein muss und es vorher schon nich geklappt hat.

aber ein

/etc/init.d/keymaps restart

hat erstmal erfolg gezeigt, ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch dem reboot so  :Wink: 

schonmal vielen dank fuer die hilfe  :Smile: 

edit:

jepp, das wars wirklich^^

----------

## Asante

muss mich nochmal melden.

irgendwie is das ganze merkwuerdig, da es zeitweise funktioniert und zeitweise nicht.

heute ist mit aufgefallen, wenn ich meinen laptop in der docking station betreibe, hat alles geklappt. vorher, als ich unterwegs war, nicht.

da hat er dann erst das deutsche layout aktiviert, nachdem ich mich als root eingeloggt und /etc/init.d/keymaps neu gestartet hab (was fehlerfrei funktioniert).

ich versuche mal das problem weiter einzugrenzen, wann es jetzt genau auftaucht und wann nicht.

----------

